# Hammer Hunter - Jim Williams Review.



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys,

Today i'll be reviewing a catty I have received today. It is a Oak and Walnut Hammer hunter by Jim Williams.

When I first saw this catty, I was amazed.

Finish
The finish on the wood looked incredible on all the pictures. If I am correct, he used hard wax oils and something else which I cannot remember. When I opened it up, it was shining like a star! According to Jim the finish is not as good as what his normal ones are like because he had to apply it using a cloth. Personally, I thought it was perfectly fine.














Canted Forks
I took it out to my catchbox and began shooting. TING, TING, TING! The can was shredded afterwards.. It is one of my most accurate catty's for me. I took it out later and realised there was a mark on the inside right fork that wasn't there before! Turns out one of my shots I first took had just clipped the fork.. not too noticeable but very, VERY annoying. (see picture below) The canted forks also reduce wrist strain, which I have not had any of.




















Size
The one I own is the smaller of the sizes available. In the pictures, to me it looks really big and chunky, but turns out it is nice and pocketable. The palm swell (walnut and oak) fits my hand just right, and looks nice.








Pouch
The pouch on it is kangaroo leather. Strong, Durable, and light! It is a little smaller than I am used too, but the centre hole lines up the 3/8 inch steel well. I have had no handslap, AT ALL using this leather. If I am correct the pouch is tied on using some sort of twine.








Overall rating
I would rate this catty a 9/10 (my personal opinion)

You won't be disappointed if you get one!

(You may be wondering what the negatives are? There must be some negatives right? but for me, there honestly isn't)

ALL THIS IS MY OPINION, OTHER OPINIONS MAY VARY.

*Cheers Luke*


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the review Luke, glad you like it


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

That is a good review Luke very well laid out mate . 
I too have one of these catty's I've had mine for 6 months now I have over 30 different catty's and this one is right up there in my top 3 of which I am at my most consistsnt and accurate with . 
I too would thoroughly reccomend this catty to any one it's well made well finished and for me well accruate .


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

There is a negative....provided by the shooter...lol

Really nice slingshot, nice work, especially the canted forks and palm swell. (Note to Jim: the link under your signature is not working...at least for me.)


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

All you English folk stick together...trying to offset the balance of payments!!


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

Offset the balance of payments to what ?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't understand either?


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

I might be wrong but I think he maybe suggesting that we ENGLISH ????? give each other good reviews ?????
Well if that is correct I'd like to see a ENGLISH review of one of my catty's being as I've never made one ?


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Im a tad confused.. I understand one part, that your 'my slingshot forum gallery' link isn't working in your sig Jim.

Cheers Luke


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

As for us sticking together, only people in the UK have Hammer Hunter's up to now, there's one on the way to New York City very soon though so we can get an honest opinion from both sides of the pond


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I gave it a good review because that is what I think of it. Like I said, others will have different opinions. I am not someone who would give someone a good review just because they are English.

Cheers Luke


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Sorry all...let me clarify...as you know the USA is in deep s**t with the money we owe throughout the world...Our politicians spend like **** when there is no money to spend.

So our balance of payments to other countries is off the chart.

This was a poor attempt at a joke to state that you are helping England offset the balance of payments that THEY owe the USA, so we remain in deep S**T

So, so sorry...I have been flogged

2nd part...English sticking together...no one other than folks from England posted....I guess another poor attempt

Flogged for a 2nd time.

I have told Jim on a few occasions that I thing his work is TOP NOTCH


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Sofreto, sorry I am not the person to talk to about countries financial problems, I tend to cover my ears and sing loudly whenever I hear anything about that on the news hehe.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Thats a really good review of one of the best looking cattys out there!!

There is a place in my display for one of these soon enough


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks, wasn't really sure what to put as it was my first review









Yes, you won't be disappointed if you get one!


----------

